# Lüftersteuerung/-kurve



## Rutzki (14. Juni 2016)

*Lüftersteuerung/-kurve*

Hi,

falls es das Thema schon gibt, bzw. hier falsch positioniert ist, möcht ich mich gleich entschuldigen 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Was gibt es bei den Lüftereinstellungen zu beachten? Im Internet habe ich leider nicht wirklich was gefunden.
Gibt es eine "Grundregel" wie die Lüfterkurve auszusehen hat?

Hier mal die Daten zum Rechner:
Case: Fractal Define S
Mainboard: ASrock Z170 Gaming K4
CPU: i5 6600K auf 4,4GHz OC
CPU-Lüfter: BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Gehäuse Lüfter: 2x BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 | 140mm (PWM) (vorne & hinten)
Grafikkarte fehlt noch, aber das wird wahrscheinlich eine GTX 1070 werden.

Die Lüfter die beim Gehäuse dabei waren, lassen sich leider nicht einstellen. Könnte man aber zusätzlich noch verbauen, falls nötig.

Hat jemand hier Erfahrungswerte, die er/sie gern teilen möchte ?

MfG Rutzki


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2016)

An sich ist das algemein recht simpel: bis 50 Grad würde ich sehr langsam drehen lassen, weil das noch weit weg von "gefährlich" ist, dann bis 60 Grad langsam ansteigen lassen und ab da dann eher steil, damit es bei 70 Grad auch 100% gehen würde. 

Aber es hängt halt auch vom Lüfter ab: wenn der Lüfter maximal mit 800 U/Min drehen kann und dabei zb 60m³ Luft (pro Stunde) befördert, und für eine gute Kühlung sind 50m³ erforderlich dann muss der dauern auf 80-90% drehen - ein Lüfter, der 2000 U/Min Maximum hat und damit 200m³ Luft befördert, kann aber vlt bei nur 30% drehen. 


Teste es einfach mal aus mit Werten, die für dich schön leise sind. WENN es dann so sein sollte, dass du die Kurve "zu langsam" einstellt hast, dann wird die CPU halt immer wieder "zu heiß", so dass der Lüfter sehr oft auf 100% aufdrehen muss.  In dem Fall macht es dann Sinn, dass man schon bei niedrigeren Temperaturen vlt 10% mehr Drehzahl in der Kurve einstellt, und schon erreicht die CPU gar nicht mehr die Werte, die 100% Drehzahl verursachen, weil konstante zB 60% völlig reichen für 55 Grad bei voller Dauerlast. Wenn du aber erst eine Weile nur 50% Drehzahl hast, dann steigt die Temp halt irgendwann vlt schnell auf 60-70, und der Lüfter muss Vollgas geben.


Die beiden Silent Wings könntest du übrigens sicher auch am Board anschließen. Wenn die PWM haben, dann müssen die ja auch Stecker zum Anschluss am Board haben.


----------



## Sertix (15. Juli 2016)

Nein gibt es nicht.
Du könntest aber damit anfangen dir die Leitungskurve der Lüfter anzuschauen und dir Gedanken machen welchen Luftdruck du benötigst.
Sehe hier gerade das die Lüfter von bequiet das original fdb Lage von Matsushita haben - gute Wahl.


----------

